# How much starting gold does a Warlock start out with?



## RigaMortus (Jan 27, 2005)

I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2005)

If it doesn't say anything, I'd use the same as a sorcerer's.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## shilsen (Jan 27, 2005)

Dusts off "What Thanee said" flag and waves it.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm not convinced. The Warlock's starting package is more expensive than the sorcerer's (main difference: shortspear vs. heavy mace).

BTW, shilsen, it would be nice if you made fewer "me too" posts. They aren't adding anything to a thread. Add at least some content, willya?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 27, 2005)

Neither Warmage nor Wu Jen has a starting gold value either. The starting packages DO have "pocket" money, though...

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 27, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> BTW, shilsen, it would be nice if you made fewer "me too" posts. They aren't adding anything to a thread. Add at least some content, willya?




I disagree. As a well respected rules-lawyer inhabitant, his opinion puts considerable weight on the statement he agrees with.



AR


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2005)

I had not checked the CA... so with the starting package we should be able to see what they should get...

studded leather 25 gp
heavy mace 12 gp
light crossbow 35 gp
backpack 2 gp
waterskin 1 gp
trail rations 0.5 gp
bedroll 0.1 gp
sack 0.1 gp
flint and steel 1 gp
hooded lantern 7 gp
oil (3) 0.3 sp
crossbow bolts (10) 1 gp
4d4 gold pieces 10 gp

Total: 95 gp

So, it looks more like 4d4 x 10 gp

The sorcerer also seems to get a rather weak starting package, as it seems. Worth barely 60 gp, 15 gp less than the starting money is on average, unless I forgot to add something in. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The sorcerer also seems to get a rather weak starting package, as it seems. Worth barely 60 gp, 15 gp less than the starting money is on average, unless I forgot to add something in.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Well, that stylish leather outfit Hennet wears couldn't have been free.  "Goth bondage costume" isn't in the list of free clothing options a character gets at 1st level.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2005)

That must be it! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## shilsen (Jan 28, 2005)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I disagree. As a well respected rules-lawyer inhabitant, his opinion puts considerable weight on the statement he agrees with.
> 
> 
> 
> AR



 Thanks for the vote of confidence 

A lot of the time on this forum I find posters not completely convinced about rules or even opinions if just a single poster expresses them, so I figure even a "me too" helps.


----------



## Gez (Jan 28, 2005)

If that may help anyone, here's the full list of starting money (with average in parenthesis). Values missing from the books were extrapolated from the starting package, calculating the sum of the equipment's worth in gp, dividing it by 25, rounded to the nearest, and using that as the number of d4 that's multiplied by 10.


```
Adept:           2d4x10 ( 50)
Aristocrat:      6d8x10 (270)
Artificer:       5d4x10 (125)
Barbarian:       4d4x10 (100)
Bard:            4d4x10 (100)
Cleric:          5d4x10 (125)
Commoner:        5d4x10 (125)
Druid:           2d4x10 ( 50)
Expert:          3d4x10 ( 75)
Favored soul:    5d4x10 (125)
Fighter:         6d4x10 (150)
Healer:          4d4x10 (100)
Hexblade:        3d4x10 ( 75)
Magewright:      2d4x10 ( 50)
Marshal:         5d4x10 (125)
Monk:            5d4x 1 ( 12)
Ninja:           4d4x10 (100)
Paladin:         6d4x10 (150)
Psion:           3d4x10 ( 75)
Psychic Warrior: 5d4x10 (125)
Ranger:          6d4x10 (150)
Rogue:           5d4x10 (125)
Samurai:         6d4x10 (150)
Scout:           5d4x10 (125)
Shaman:          4d4x10 (100)
Sohei:           6d4x10 (150)
Sorcerer:        3d4x10 ( 75)
Soulknife:       5d4x10 (125)
Spellthief:      4d4x10 (100)
Spirit Shaman:   3d4x10 ( 75)
Swashbuckler:    4d4x10 (100)
Warlock:         4d4x10 (100)
Warmage:         3d4x10 ( 75)
Warrior:         3d4x10 ( 75)
Wilder:          4d4x10 (100)
Wizard:          3d4x10 ( 75)
Wu Jen:          3d4x10 ( 75)
```

I don't think I forgot any official class. Duplicated classes were checked only once (using Oriental Adventures and Miniatures Handbook as references). The CW Samurai, however, was checked too, for I didn't consider it to be an update of the OA class, but it turned out the gear value is the same for both samurais.

On a funny note, this made me notice that the Hexblade's starting package features 20 arrows, but no bow.


----------

